# New to growing. Is this a female?



## DWS (Jul 18, 2021)

Just wondering as this plant is 55 inches tall, is this a female?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

Unless it went hermie (male n female) it is do you hve any little balls too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

see ball lower left that is male flower


----------



## DWS (Jul 18, 2021)

There is no evidence of any balls.


ROSTERMAN said:


> Unless it went hermie (male n female) it is do you hve any little balls too


There are a few of these but I thought this was a start of a female flower.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

How old is your plant Have you flipped to flower 12-12 of light yet


----------



## DWS (Jul 18, 2021)

This is planted outside. It was started about March first.


----------



## Cannapoop (Oct 11, 2021)

As i know that both male and female cannabis plants have their benefits. Growing both can result in cross-pollination and thus seeds, resulting in new genetics or seeds for the next crop. However, if your goal is to produce quality buds rich in cannabinoids, it’s crucial to isolate the males from the females to avoid pollination and seed production.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Male vs. Female Cannabis- Why it’s important to know before you grow – Infinite Chemical Analysis Lab
					

Just like humans, cannabis and hemp plants are considered dioecious, meaning they have either male or female reproductive organs. Depending on the goal of the




					infinitecal.com


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Oct 11, 2021)

DWS said:


> Just wondering as this plant is 55 inches tall, is this a female?


Hi DWS,

We have a blog for you that explains really well if it is a female or male seed: ᐅ How to Tell Female from Male Weed Seeds?

Cheers,

David


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2021)

Now that's false advertising.  I thought what the hell is he talking about,,so i had to go read the article.


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2021)

Good article.


----------

